

Introduction to Complex UIs Using the jQuery UI Components Library - reybango
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/scriptjunkie/hh127352.aspx

======
RedWolves
Login form online demo <http://jsfiddle.net/RWhitbeck/9s4x6/>

To-do app online demo <http://jsfiddle.net/RWhitbeck/ZyYFG/>

They'll be added to the article tomorrow I am told.

------
rhizome
While this article covers a few things that tend to be missing on most
jQueryUI howtos, particularly the amount of hand-coding of classes is
necessary, it's an intro to the package basics with a more or less default
theme.

~~~
RedWolves
Yes, the point was to show you could make custom UI's utilizing the "out of
the box" functionality of jQuery UI. I tried to incorporate as much of the
library as I could. I used a ThemeRoller theme (ui-lightness) to show how easy
it could be to maintain a consistent theme across all widgets on a page.
Thanks for the comment.

~~~
rhizome
I got hung up on the "complex" part, but maybe I just underestimate my own
skills. ;)

